# Show name - help



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

M1 Abrams
M1 Abrams - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Major Tank


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

ohhh I like M1 Abrams!


----------



## Delaware Equestrian (Nov 20, 2013)

this might be dumb but you could call him "Lone Survivor" haha


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

American Tank!


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

I think we are going to go with "General Abrams M1"


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Gotta add, he is so handsome! Tank fits him well, look at that muscle!


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you so much  he has been sitting in a pasture for 4 years I have only been working with for two months! I can't wait to see how he muscles out!


----------

